# Patty Rims



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

We been using shims in the winter for feeding. We considering using patty rims under the migratory lids. Moving away from shims would reduce my labor time of putting then on, taking them off, and then storing them.

We are considering the 3/8 inch rim.

Is anyone one using them and would the recommend them and is 3/8 okay? Any other recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I made a few rims last year, was happy with them, you could see the bee easier, put blocks on the cluster even if they were on the right or left of the box. Was thinking about rims for all. I made them out of the scape from making deeps out of 12" wide lumber already cut to size. They turned out around 1.5" rims, that incorporated an upper entrance.

I read here that during a flow they may fill that area with comb. If that's the case it may also act like a swarm buffer, but cause extra work. 

Curious as to any experience other have had with feeding shims on year round.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use 3/4" rims and a plastic mat on the top bars when I'm not feeding patties. Mat sits on top under the rock I use to keep the lid on when not in use. Works quite well and it prevents burr comb on the top bars.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Two identical colonies, one with a plastic mat, one without. 










Two food grade cutting mats at the dollar tree for a buck. Handy. Just the right size to control comb build up on top the frames, but allow access to interior feeder and top entrance.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

All my lids have a 1/2" rim but 3/8 will work. Whatever size you do, keep it consistent. Makes a huge difference when loading bees. All those removable shims and rims dont work in a migratory operation. I remember when we had those formic rims we made to use Mite-away Pads. What a pain it was to use them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What RAK said. My rim is in the lid.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Our lids have 3/8 or 1/2 rims in them and it is really nice. Can typically squish a patty in there and not to much bur comb. I hate flat lids.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks- Since I will be moving my bees several times a year, I'm going to go with 1/2 inch rims attached to the migratory lid. Do you just staple the rim on or glue it also?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Staple and glue.

Jean-Marc


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

jean-marc said:


> Staple and glue.
> 
> Jean-Marc


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

jean-marc said:


> Staple and glue.
> 
> Jean-Marc


:thumbsup:


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

We use staples long enough to crimp on the other side of the lid. We have never had a strip pull of this way. No glue for us.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jean-marc said:


> Staple and glue.
> 
> Jean-Marc


Eyahup.


----------

